# Audi TT MK1 8N 1.8T Do You Need A PCV Valve ????



## chrisj82

in this episode we will be adding a 034 motorsport pcv valve in to the system to see if it give us the vacuum we need to stop the oil cap bouncing around after we removed the pcv system when we fitted a catch can in a previous video. Please comment below what does you oil cap do and do you a have oem pcv system fitted, aftermarket or have it all removed ?


----------



## StuartDB

I'm not going to watch it.. but did it work..

You're far too cheerful and your accent reminds me of my replacement brother in law 

Or a little bit like 'get stuffed' it was a 3am stoner cooking show in the late 80s early 90s... that's not a criticism BTW.. 

add meat... yeah... 
add chocolate.... we're nearly ready..
Get stuffed.... yeah spag bowl .. bosh... yeah... get stuffed... do.. do do... yeah..

As you can tell I'm not modern - I don't watch vlogs... I can only just fit in Grey's Anatomy


----------



## StuartDB

Don't worry I don't bother with Ian's videos either and he's the boss... he changed a self broken engine in his S3 to a forged stroker and big turbo in a weekend.. then moved Australian states where they were banned so fitted a v6 to his S3 instead. But I'm not interested in watch a video of it..


----------

